# Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...



## NeC01 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche mich schon seit Stunden durch das Web über den Druckausgleich von Zander und Barsch, aber man findet nichts, was handfest wäre.

Behauptungen wie: langsames Drillen, "zurück werfen" werden oft genannt, aber von anderen Anglern wieder verworfen..

Ich fische auf einen See, welcher etwa 23m tief ist. Gefischt wird in der kälteren Jahreszeit bei etwa 10-14 m.

Zuletzt habe ich einen schönen Zander von etwa 95cm gefangen (10 bis 12m Tiefe), welche ich zurücklassen wollte. Der Bauch war aufgebläht und der Fisch hatte auch Probleme mit dem Abtauchen. Nach länger Zeit (3h) tauchte der Fisch dann auch ab. Leider wurde mir später von einem Kontrollorgan mitgeteilt, dass der Zander gestorben ist.  [nachträglich gesehen, war es nicht die korrekte Entscheidung den Fisch unnötig leiden zu lassen]

Da dort aber Zander sehr selten gefangen werden, besteht das Problem eher bei den Barschen, wo der Druckausgleich aber gleich funktioniert..

Nun, wäre Tipps .. jeglicher Art interessant, wie ich  Catch and Release fischgerecht betreiben kann.

Fragen, die sich mir stellen:
1. Wie lange dauert der Druckausgleich bei Fischen (Zander, Barsch (geschlossene Schwimmblase)) [in Minuten]? (angenommen bei einer Fangtiefe von 10 m bis zur Wasseroberfläche)
2. Kann man den Druckausgleich des Fisches beschleunigen, kontrollieren?
3. Besser hart, schneller (geringer Energieverbrauch, schnelleres Abtauchen des Fisches) Drillen oder langsam (Zeit für Druckausgleich)?
....


Weiters:
Dekompressionskrankheit (Taucherkrankheit) bei den Fischen?
(auch bei Tiefen bis 23m)


Würde mich über Erfahrungen und euer Wissen freuen.

Ein gutes neues Jahr -NeC01


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Gute frage, und ich glaube, diese Frage hatten sich schon viele Leute vor dir gestellt. Da dieses Problem noch kein Thema für mich war ( bis jetzt! ), habe ich mich auch noch nicht damit auseinandergesetzt. Wollte dir aber danken für diese durchaus sinvolle Frage, denn ich brenne genau wie du auf fundierte Antworten! Nur, ob man die wirklich bekommt, ist wieder die andere Frage. Wenn man nach dem ginge, was die Mehrzahl der Angler sagt über "Fische aus großen Tiefen zu entnehmen", dann wäre es korrekt, die Fische langsam auszudrillen, damit sie den Druckausgleich rechtzeitig bewältigen können. Bin mal gespannt, was noch so rumkommt hierbei!


----------



## Strumbi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Nabend.

Hatte vor  3 Tagen 1  Barsch und  1 Zander
in ca. 15 m gefangen. Leider ist dies das Todesurteil
für diese Fische. Leider waren sie durch den
Druck derartig aufgebläht und die Schwimmblase
hing aus dem Schlund.(Trommelsucht).
Somit musste ich diese Fische leider mitnehmen.
Ist im In dieser Wassertiefe so.
Gruß Strumbi 

P.S. ein Kollege musste ebenso einen Kapitalen Esox (115 cm ) mitnehmen  leider !


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Bei Barschen, gefangen in 5-7 Meter Tiefe habe ich das auch schon erlebt, Zander sind in diesem/meinem See sehr selten und konnte noch nicht beobachtet werden.

Bei Barschen aus der oben erwähnten Tiefe hat sich der Druckausgleich allerdings binnen 1-2 Stunden erledingt und die Fische schwimmen wieder.

Habe mal im TV gesehen, das Zander in einem Bogen zurückgeworfen werden sollen, damit diese durch den "Schreck" direkt abtauchen und keinen Druckausgleich mehr benötigen. 

Obs stimmt??? Keine Ahnung, könnte aber möglich sein.


----------



## bobbl (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Langsam hochholen...sonst packen die den Druckausgleich nicht.
Aber mal als Denkanstoß: Meinst du wirklich es ist nötig Fische, die so tief stehen und sich in einer Art "Winterstarre" befinden soweit hochzudrillen um sie dann zurückzusetzen. Im Herbst, Frühling Sommer mag das ja noch diskutabel sein....
Aber Fische mit aufgeblähten Bäuchen zurücksetzen?


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



bobbl schrieb:


> Aber Fische mit aufgeblähten Bäuchen zurücksetzen?




Jo stimmt schon,das müsstest eigentlich wissen das solche Fische nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden dürfen,aber du bist wenigstens einer der sich danach die Frage stellt ob das i.O. war und weiterdenkt um so was in Zukunft eventuell zu vermeiden#6#6#6


Das wusste ich garnicht,das die schon bei der Tiefe so empfindlich reagieren,unsere 4 Seen sind maximal 9 Meter,aber Ihr sagt ja das kann auch bei dieser Tiefe schon zum todesurteil für Barsche und Zander führen.

*
Ja hilft langsam hochdrillen was oder nicht?*


Echt gute Frage die du da gestellt hast!








@Barschspezi haste wohl kein Bock ?

Naja dann eben nicht....


----------



## minden (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Schön das du das Thema ansprichst....

Es gibt einige Meinungen, aber wie auch schon ein Vorredner sagte,...oft hört man, der ist wieder abgetaucht..alles gut, trotz großer Augen....aber das ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich "sich sein Gewissen gut reden".

Nicht alle Fische kommen sofort wieder hoch sondern sterben erst Stunden später....entweder kommen sie hoch oder liegen dann am Grund...(hat mir ein Kollege gesagt der mit einem Taucher in einem Holländischen See getraucht ist wo viele Angler waren). Das im Bogen zurückwerfen oder gar den Magensack mit ner Ködernadel einstechen ist für mich grober Unfug....

Man sollte sich bewusste sein, dass desto tiefer man geht desto höher ist die wahrscheinlichkeit der Trommesucht und dann wiederum des Todes beim zurücksetzen. Aber auch bei 9m kann es passieren und ich drille schon seeeeeeeehr langsam! 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man ab Tiefen bis max!!12m fischen..aber selst das ist schon sehr viel und man kann Probleme bekommen, bzw. die Fische....


----------



## Bassey (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Mich wundert hier eines... Die Angler scheinen darum zu wissen, dass es das Todesurteil für den Fisch ist wenn man ihn aus dieser Tiefe zieht, aber überall steht "leider musste ich ihn mitnehmen"... Irgendwie beißen sich die Aussagen doch...
Wenn man weiß, der Fisch geht drauf wenn man ihn in der Tiefe fängt, dann soll man nur angeln wenn man ihn auch mitnehmen will und nicht dann kommen mit "musste ihn leider mitnehmen" das ließt sich wie Selbstbetrug...


----------



## minden (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Seh ich auch so! Allerdings kann es auch sein das das Problem mal bei 9m auftritt und dann wiederum bei 13m nicht. Aber, je tiefer desto höher die wahrscheinlichkeit! 

Deshalb krieg ich auch immer zuviel wenn ich Leute WE für WE sehen, die in Bereichen von 15-20+m fischen und auch noch alles zurücksetzen, nach dem Motto, aus den Augen aus dem Sinn....

Hier haben wir n bischl was zu dem Thema geschireben....entweder ganz lesen, oder Thema Trommelsucht ca im unterem Drittel des Textes

http://jigfanatics.de/allgberichte/vertikalangeln/vertikalangeln.html


----------



## gufipanscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Sehr wichtiges Thema habt ihr da aufgegriffen...

Wir können das glaub nicht beurteilen, inwieweit die Fische Schaden davontragen.
Ich konnte beispielsweise in Tiefen von 18m Zander und Barsch fangen, die sowohl 20cm Magensack raushängen hatten, als auch welche, denen es nicht mal merklich die Augen rausdrückte.
Bei denen mit ausgeprägten Trommelsuchtssymptomen half auch langsamstes Drillen nicht.
Bei denen, die es scheinbar locker wegsteckten, waren auch ein paar dabei, die nach einiger Zeit wieder hochkamen.
Wer weiß, was es denen zerissen hat.

Genauso hatte ich aber auch nen Hecht aus 28m, der bei rasanten Drill von unten bis unter die Wasseroberfläche sich nix anmerken ließ und danach auch nicht wieder auftauchte.

Zu berücksichtigen ist auch Mindens Aussage, von wegen, dass manche verenden nund nicht mehr auftauchen. Am Walchensee behaupten Taucher, dass an Stellen an denen viel auf Saibling gefischt wird unten massenweise kleine tote Saibis rumliegen. Hier sind sehr viele Fische kleinwüchsig und dürfen u-maß nicht entnommen werden, allerdings werden sie meist aus Tiefen zw 20 und 60m hochgeholt. Diese Schwimen beim releasen auch schnurstracks nach unten, aber verenden trotzdem.

Ich glaub feste Verhaltensregeln gibts nicht.

Für mich steht nur fest:

Ich release und fische nicht tiefer als 12m. Ausnahme ist jedes Jahr ein Abschlussfischen, bei dem ich im Tiefen 18 - 30m meine 2 Zander für die Küche mitnehm und mich noch von unserem gewaltigen Bestand überzeugen lass |rolleyes



Und auch allen anderen, wenn sie meinen, sie müssen so tief fischen....

entnehmt die Fische oder lassts.

der ganze schrott mit anstechen, langsam drillen, werfen oder hältern bringt nix und ist erst recht quälerei.

grüße, Jul


----------



## gufipanscher (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

da hatten die beiden jungs von dropshot.de mal nen sehr guten bericht auf ihrer page, allerdings gibts die nimmer und ihre seite wurde zwischenzeitlich verkauft. schad um den bericht, hätt ich hier gern verlinkt.

wenn jmd mal ne studie in die finger bekommt, unbedingt hier posten.


----------



## AWU13 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Also abschlagen und mit dem restlichen Müll mit Heim nehmen?
#hDas ist keine Provokation, vielleicht ein Denkanstoß...
...find ich gut, solche Angler zu finden, die sich Gedanken machen!!!:m
@Bassey
so sollte es sein!
@Gufipanscher
..in irgendeiner F&F, Blinker oder so stand mal etwas drin über C&R, hab mich bis jetzt gehütet DIESES auszusprechen...
Ich kümmere mich darum und setz es hier rein
http://www.farioev.de/catch_release/car.html


----------



## NeC01 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Danke für das so viele mitmachen, aber wie es aussieht, gibt es wohl keine "richtige" Lösung bei C&R bei solchen Tiefen.

Da ich aber noch nicht lange auf so einem Gewässer in dieser Tiefe fische, werde ich mir heuer viele Erfahrungen dort aneignen.



> Aber Fische mit aufgeblähten Bäuchen zurücksetzen?


Jeder Fisch, welcher keine offene Schwimmblase hat, bläht sich bei einer gewissen Tiefe nach Abnahme des Druckes den Bauch auf -weil sich die Luft in der Schwimmblase ausdehnt.
Man muss Erfahrungen sammeln und Fehler machen, damit man auch irgendwann die korrekte Entscheidung treffen kann.



> Ich release und fische nicht tiefer als 12m. Ausnahme ist jedes Jahr ein Abschlussfischen, bei dem ich im Tiefen 18 - 30m meine 2 Zander für die Küche mitnehm und mich noch von unserem gewaltigen Bestand überzeugen lass |rolleyes


leider reichen oft auch schon weniger als 12 Meter aus um tödliche Schäden an dem Fisch zu machen



> Wenn man weiß, der Fisch geht drauf wenn man ihn in der Tiefe fängt, dann soll man nur angeln wenn man ihn auch mitnehmen will und nicht dann kommen mit "musste ihn leider mitnehmen" das ließt sich wie Selbstbetrug...


Das Problem ist, dass man es nicht weiß, sondern vermutet/hofft. Da jeder Fisch laut anderen Anglern unterschiedlich stark reagiert, kann man wohl schwer sagen.. auch gibt es Probleme bei wie schon erwähnt Tiefen von "nur" 8m.

Bei dem See gibt es auch zum Glück viele Taucher, mit denen ich wohl öfters reden werde, ob sie tote Fische unter Wasser sehen.
Das heurige Jahr wird wohl sehr informativ.
Weiters sollte sich eine höhere Wassertemperatur für den Druckausgleich positiv auswirken.

Danke für die Verlinkungen

MfG NeC01


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Hi,
wenn du die Fische zurück setzten möchtest angel nur bis ca. 10 Meter , alles was tiefer ist überlebt der Fisch in der Regel nicht .
Ich kenne auch ein paar Löcher die ü 10 Meter sind , da steht auch Fisch , aber ich verzichte einfach darauf.

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit einen Fisch am Leben zu erhalten der aus solch einer Tiefe hochgepumpt wird , egal ob ich nun ganz langsam drille , die Schwimmblase zersteche oder in auf´s Wasser klatschen lasse , bei dem einen dauerts ein paar Minuten der andere verendet erst nach Stunden.

Gruß Udo


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

ich würde es einfach lassen in der kalten Jahreszeit in solchen Tiefen zu fischen und basta. :g


----------



## Parasol (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Hallo,



NeC01 schrieb:


> ..........................................
> Man muss Erfahrungen sammeln und Fehler machen, damit man auch irgendwann die korrekte Entscheidung treffen kann.......................................................................



muss man nicht, wenn man aus Fehlern lernt, die andere schon gemacht haben. Schließlich müssen allein die Fische die unnötigen Fehler ausbaden.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> muss man nicht, wenn man aus Fehlern lernt, die andere schon gemacht haben. Schließlich müssen allein die Fische die unnötigen Fehler ausbaden.



#6 |good:
Gruß Udo


----------



## padotcom (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Jetzt erinnere ich mich, da auch mal so ein Video gesehen zu haben. Da war ein sehr bekannter Raubfischangler mit einem Neuling (der hatte das angeln mit dem Profi gewonnen) auf einem See in Holland. Die holten aucdh die Zander aus großen Tiefen. Und der Profi warf sie in hohem Bogen zurück. Er sagte das die nur so überleben würden. Irgendwie wegen dem Schreck, den die bekommen.
Kam mir damals schon echt merkwürdig vor.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Hi,
ja , ist schon seltsam was man(n nicht alles sagt um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen.
Habe im TV auch schon gesehen das die Schwimmblase zerstochen wurde mit der Begründung das der Fisch so wieder abtauchen könne und ohne Probleme überlebt #q
Gruß Udo


----------



## NeC01 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss man nicht, wenn man aus Fehlern lernt, die andere schon gemacht haben. Schließlich müssen allein die Fische die unnötigen Fehler ausbaden.



punkt1:
Wenn ich alles glauben würde, was in Foren oder von anderen geschrieben würde.. wäre ich schon der intelligenteste Mensch auf Erden^^^.. ich hoffe, du weißt, was ich meine 

punkt2:
da hast du leider recht...
denke aber, das selbe ist es aber überall.. auch bei den Menschen.. Irgendwo muss man anfangen....
Ich glaube, ich muss dir nicht sagen, wieviele Menschen aus Testzwecken sterben mussten, damit wir heute so weit in der Medizin fortgeschritten sind -manches war auch einfache gezielte Quälerei....
So ist(war) das Leben (leider)...



> Hi,
> ja , ist schon seltsam was man(n nicht alles sagt um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen.
> Habe im TV auch schon gesehen das die Schwimmblase zerstochen wurde mit der Begründung das der Fisch so wieder abtauchen könne und ohne Probleme überlebt


Das habe ich zum Glück noch nicht im TV gesehen. Falls das ein Profi war... tolles Vorbild
Bei vielen Sachen, was ich schon gehört habe, finde ich das für den größten Schwachsinn überhaupt.
Auch ein großer Schwachsinn, dass man versucht bei einer geschlossenen Schwimmblase diese durch Drücken auf den Bauch zu "entleeren".
Manches ist einfach nur extreme Dummheit oder wie man hier schon oft schrieb.. "sich das Gewissen schön zu reden"
"Weg aus den Augen, weg aus dem Gedanken"



Hier wird aber im Moment hauptsächlich über den Druckausgleich bzw. das aufblähen der Schwimmblase gesprochen..

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Taucherkrankheit bei Fischen. (Wo die gelösten Gase im Blut wieder gasförmig werden und dadurch den Fisch schädigen)
..
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dekompressionskrankheit

ist das bei Fischen überhaupt möglich?
Bei welcher Tiefe geschieht das überhaupt? 

sonstigen Anhang:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwimmblase


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Wir haben hier bei uns in der Elbe auch sehr tiefe Löcher im Hafen. Es ist mir auch schon passiert das die Zander die man in solchen Tiefen von bestimmt 10m+ fängt eingehen(Magen im Schlund) . Durch sehr langsames herauf Drillen des Fisches lies sich dies jedoch in 99% der Fälle verhindern. Aber ich meine jeder Angler sollte sein Gerät so gut kennen um einzuschätzen zu können wie groß der Fisch ist und ob man ihn verwertenn möchte. 
MFg HHjung 93


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Problem ist leider immer das man nicht weiss, wie viele von den Fischen die erst mal locker abtauschen dann eben doch noch eingehen... Ich glaube nicht an die Geschichte vom langsamen raufdrillen, denke die Zeit für einen Druckausgleich ist einfach viel zu kurz. Oder drillst Du dann 10 Minuten an einem 50er Zander?



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Am Walchensee behaupten Taucher, dass an Stellen an denen viel auf Saibling gefischt wird unten massenweise kleine tote Saibis rumliegen. Hier sind sehr viele Fische kleinwüchsig und dürfen u-maß nicht entnommen werden, allerdings werden sie meist aus Tiefen zw 20 und 60m hochgeholt. Diese Schwimen beim releasen auch schnurstracks nach unten, aber verenden trotzdem.


----------



## minden (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Mit dem "selber aussteten" allg. gesehen hat NeCo nicht ganz unrecht...ich teste auch lieber Sachen selber als mir meine Meinung anzulesen, denn in Foren allg. steht wirklich oft viiieeeeeel Müll oder Halbwissen....und auch auf "Profis" und deren Praktiken sollte man nicht immer zählen (siehe hohen Bogen werfen oder Magensack einstecken) #d

Alles halb so wild, schlimm ist nur, wenn Leute daraus nicht lernen bzw. es einfach ignorieren und weiter übertrieben tief fischen, Hauptsache Fisch|evil: 
Schonmal schön das du dich mit der Thematik auseinandersetzt!

Ich lese so oft, "Fische standen auf 16-20m" und selbige Leute stehen in der Öffentlichkeit, sind pro C&R und sind für einige "Vorbild",...das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen...leider _müssen_ manche Leute stets fangen....

Wenn sie so tief stehen, einfach an Gewässern fischen die nicht so tief sind oder zuhause bleiben und n Bad nehmen, zumindest wenn man C&R betreiben will...


----------



## Bobster (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

...geeeeeenau !

Unter gewissen Bedingungen bleibt man als C&Rer
ganz einfach zuhaus !

Nur die Erfahrung die zu dieser "Erleuchtung" geführt hat,
sollte man selber gemacht haben.

..meine 2 cent


----------



## Dennert (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...geeeeeenau !
> 
> Unter gewissen Bedingungen bleibt man als C&Rer
> ganz einfach zuhaus !
> ...


 
Zeig mir den Angler der zu Hause bleibt, wenn die Fische beißen. Egal wie tief!


----------



## minden (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Machen leider zu wenige...es gibt aber einige die sich ihre Tiefengrenzen setzten *und sich auch am Wasser dran halten*...


----------



## Bassey (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Da kann ich ja froh sein, dass der Main hier keine nennenswerten Untiefen hat ^^


----------



## Dennert (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



minden schrieb:


> Machen leider zu wenige...es gibt aber einige die sich ihre Tiefengrenzen setzten *und sich auch am Wasser dran halten*...


 
Ach komm, das macht doch eh keiner 
Zwischen dem, was man machen will und dem was man dann tatsächlich tut wenn niemand zuschaut ist meist noch kleiner Unterschied. Soll jetzt keine Unterstellung sein, vielleicht ziehste ja wirklich Deinen Stiefel voll durch und verzichtest dann eben auch mal nach 100 oder 200 km Fahrt, der ganzen Trailerei und sonstigem Aufwand auf den Fisch und fängst lieber nix.  
Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Du damit auf ne recht kleine Fangemeinde stößt die mitzieht. 

Ich stell mir vor, das Nebenboot mit Einheimischen zieht einen Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem 15m Loch und ich steh auf 10 und fang gar nix - in 10sec wär ich drüben |supergri


----------



## Bobster (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Moment mal......

Ich denke wir sollten hier klar differenzieren
und das auch von Zeit zu Zeit wiederholen...
je länger die Diskussion dauert :m

Wir sprechen hier von (nicht über !) C&R !


Wenn jemand für den Kochtopf/Kühltruhe angelt.....
ist doch alles O.K. !

Als C&Rer ist der Verzicht eine Folge der Bedingungen.

...und glaub mir, ich hatte gerade zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr, mehrere "Abbrüche" !
Als Uferangler gehe ich dann konsequent nach Hause !

Ich persönlich bin mir der Verantwort gegenüber der Kreatur durch meinen ausgeübten "Sport" sehr wohl "bewußt" !!


----------



## minden (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ach komm, das macht doch eh keiner
> Zwischen dem, was man machen will und dem was man dann tatsächlich tut wenn niemand zuschaut ist meist noch kleiner Unterschied. Soll jetzt keine Unterstellung sein, vielleicht ziehste ja wirklich Deinen Stiefel voll durch und verzichtest dann eben auch mal nach 100 oder 200 km Fahrt, der ganzen Trailerei und sonstigem Aufwand auf den Fisch und fängst lieber nix.
> Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Du damit auf ne recht kleine Fangemeinde stößt die mitzieht.
> 
> Ich stell mir vor, das Nebenboot mit Einheimischen zieht einen Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem 15m Loch und ich steh auf 10 und fang gar nix - in 10sec wär ich drüben |supergri


 
Leider sehen es viele so wie du,...für mich sollte man -wenn man C&R betreibt- den Verzicht in Kauf nehmen oder einfach besser planen #d

Da sind mir die Leute die ihre Fische für die eigene Pfanne mitnehmen wesentlich lieber als Tiefsee"releaser"

A) kann man sein Zielgebiet im Vorfeld planen und so tiefe Gewässer einfach nicht anfahren und B) fängt man auch flacher,...und selbst im Winter wenn Leute auf 16-20m Löchern stehen und Stückzahlen machen ist es durchaus möglich nen Wemser wesentlich flacher zu erwischen...


----------



## Dennert (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Hi Minden

Ich angle nicht in Holland, darum komme ich auch selten in die Verlegenheit darüber nachdenken zu müssen, ob ich über dem 12m Loch evt. zu tief angle.
Die Bestandsdichte ist einfach eine andere. 5 Zander sind schon ein super Ergebnis was Du selten hast und wenn da Einer dabei ist, der diese Symptome hat, dann kommt er eben mit.
In Holland ist das sicher was anderes, denn wer 50 Zander am Tag aus Fangeilheit zerknautscht ist wirklich ein Spinner, wenn er sich dann (für was auch immer) am nächsten Tag in einschlägigen Foren für seine C+R Gesinnung feiern läßt.
Von daher verstehe ich Dich schon. Und trotzdem gibt es von diesen Leuten mehr als genug.


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



minden schrieb:


> (siehe hohen Bogen werfen oder Magensack einstecken) #d


 Mir wurde 09 was von "ausgehakten" Kiefern bei Zandern erzählt und tatsächlich fiel mir das dann auch bei ein paar Fischen auf. Beim drücken auf Ober- und Unterkiefer hat sich der Kiefer oft eingerenkt aber manchmal auch net.
Wenn man die Fische jetzt aber im hohen Bogen reingeworfen hat sind die nimmer hochgekommen|kopfkrat
Kann da irgendwas dran sein?????


----------



## minden (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Moinsen....

ich fische auch zu ca. 90% in meinen Hausgewässern (100-200km nach NL...*schön wärs*!).

Aber dt. und holländische Zander sind sich recht ähnlich, und auch dt. Gewässer sind ü15m tief

Wenn du nen verangelten Zander mitnimmst ist doch ok, leider kannst du dir den Fisch dann nicht aussuchen den du verangelst, es kann dann also auch mal n Meterzander sein.

Es gibt viele Gewässer (leider nicht meine) wo man mal gut 5-20 Zander fangen kannst.... Aber auch "nur" 5 Zander (Ich wär hier übrigens froh über solche Ergebnisse) in den Tiefenregionen zu fischen finde ich nicht ok....klar sind es weniger verangelte Fische als wenn man 20 fängt, aber dadurch wird es ja nicht wirklich besser#d

Wie gesagt, je mehr desto schlimmer, aber auch "nur" nen paar ist auch nicht i.O. Aber leider haben viele Leute dann viele Gründe um ihr tun dann doch zu rechtfertigen....und ja....*von diesen Leuten gibt es mehr als genug...aber willst du dazu gehören?*

*Ich nicht* und dich hätte ich eigentlich auch anders eingeschätz |wavey:


----------



## Dennert (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Minden, Du willst angeln und ich auch - dass ich dabei auch gern etwas fangen möchte ist glaub ich verständlich. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich nun täglich über den See gondele und Tiefseezander suche um mich dann darüber zu freuen, dass ich nen Grund habe, den Fisch abzuschlagen. 

Natürlich ist es schön, wenn der Fisch unter 8 m steht aber das hat man halt im Winter eher weniger. Meine Zandergewässer sind im Schnitt mind. 14m tief. Der Fisch hat teilweise schon Trommelsuchtanzeichen auf 8m, vor allem bei kurzfristigen Temperaturschwankungen nach unten. 
Man versucht halt gegenzusteuern mit langsamen Drill usw. aber bei einigen Fischen hilft auch das nicht.
Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass jeder Fisch Trommelsucht hat, im Gegenteil, diese Fische sind doch eher die Ausnahme.
Es war also noch nie so, dass wir wegen Fangmengenüberschreitung abbrechen mußten.

Wer damit nicht klar kommt, dass er evt. nen Fisch abschlagen muss, der darf im Winter nicht angeln gehen bzw. nur in flachen Pfützen, so Angaben mit 10m sind Quatsch, dass ist ne psychologische Marke weils ne schöne runde Zahl ist, mehr nicht. Und man sollte vermeiden sich selbst einzureden, dass man ein besserer Angler ist, weil man oberhalb dieser Marke fischt und die anderen Angler nicht, denn das ist wirklich der erste Weg zum Selbstbetrug. Was man ja spätestens beim ersten Froschauge aus 8m selbst sieht. Das meine ich jetzt allgemein bezogen und nicht speziell auf Dich.


----------



## Birger (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich "oute" mich jetzt mal als Praktiker, völlig unabhängig von meiner eigenen Einstellung, die steht hier nicht zur Debatte:

ich habe tatsächlich selber probiert, was mach tun kann, um Barsche im Winter vor der Taucherkrankheit zu bewahren.

Angeltiefe: 23m (absolut sicher, dass die Fische hier die Taucherkrankheit bekommen un den Magen auskotzen).

Schnell hochpumpen und zurückwerfen: 
Barsche kotzen den Magen nicht immer sofort an der Oberfläche aus, aber alle kommen zurück an die Oberfläche. Dauert eben ein bisschen, bis sich der hohe Innendruck zeigt. Er ist aber da und hindert die Fische bereits am Abtauchen. Fazit: nicht erfolgreich.

Langsam hochdrehen und eine Pause von bis zu 3 Minuten auf 8m Wassertiefe (geht nur mit Echolot): Barsche haben bereits den Magensack ausgekotzt, wenn sie oben ankommen. Viele Fische gehen in der Pause verloren. Fazit: nicht erfolgreich.

Magensack mit einer sehr dünnen Nadel anpieksen, sodass kein Blutgefäß getroffen wird, Luft entweichen lassen. Barsche schwimmen zurück nach unten. Fazit: keine Aussage, weil ich kenen Röntgenblick habe und nicht weiß, ob die Fische wirklich leben.

Also nächster Versuch: "angepiekste" Barsche zunächst 2 Tage im Fischkasten hältern, dann temperaturtechnisch umgewöhnen und in ein Aquarium zu hause setzen, beobachten. Ergebnis: Barsche fressen, lebten einige Wochen, dann zurück ins Gewässer gesetzt.
ABER: Als Fazit kann man nicht von erfolgreich sprechen, weil manche Barsche sich nicht vernünftig anpieksen ließen, die Luft nicht entwich usw., die Tiere also verendeten. Einen Prozentsatz kann ich nicht nennen, weil die Menge dafür einfach zu klein war (ca. 20 Fische). 

Es war ein Versuch, ob moralisch vertretbar, wie es zu bewerten ist, sei dahingestellt und war nicht Grundlage. Mir ging es darum: kann man was Sinnvolles tun, oder nicht? Barschbeifänge im Tiefen (z.B. beim Hechtangeln) sind immer möglich, also die Frage nach einer Lösung, wenn man den Fang nicht entnehmen möchte.

Abschließend: trotz einiger positiv verlaufender Fälle kann man nicht sagen, dass es eine Methode gibt, die die Taucherkrankheit und deren Schäden verhindert. Es sei denn, man geht nicht in der Tiefe angeln.

Wann und in welchem Ausmaß die Taucherkrankheit auftritt kann ich nicht sagen, ist individuell verschieden, mal bei 8m, mal bei 16m, oder eben auch bei 16m nicht. 

Ob nun in der Tiefe gefischt werden sol oder nicht, muss jeder selber entscheiden, aber es werden definitiv Fische (Barsche und Zander) dabei sterben. Das muss man wissen.


----------



## minden (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Jau wir wollen alle angeln, normal....

aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich mittlerweile auch kein Problem damit mal ne Zeit auszusetzen, ist ja nicht so das die Zeit endlos ist in der man mal Verzicht übt...Das du extra nun Großaugenzander fangen willst um welche mitzunehmen hab ich ja auch nie geschrieben...#c

Aber gut....mir gehts es ja auch hauptsächlich um Leute die meiner Meinung nach großen Schaden anrichten, da Sie z.B. jedes WE los sind und Froschzander angeln...

Wie gesagt...*ich* finde man sollte sich dann andere Zandergewässer aufsuchen, Verzicht üben oder halt sagen ich nehme mit was ich auf ü15m fange und "kaputt" ist,..aber wie geschrieben könnte dies dann auch der Meterbrocken sein...

Das man auch nen Trommelsüchtigen auf 8-9m haben kann ist klar, hab ich auch geschrieben, aber es ist nunmal Tatsache, dass je Tiefer desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit/Gefahr dieser extern zugefügten "Krankheit".

Und klar...jeder kann tun und lassen was er will, aber man man hat halt dennoch seine eigene Meinung und Einstellung dazu/darüber. Ich kann nur für mich entscheiden ob ich tief fische, oder ob ichs lasse...

Welche Marke man sich persönlich setzt ist auch jedem selber überlassen...hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Selbstbertug zu tun#c Und ein besserer Angler will man/ich dadurch auch nicht sein, nur den Gedanken des C&R´s will ich konsequent auch im Winter weiterverfolgen....für mich ist es kein saisonaler Begriff...finde eher das C&R *UND* gleichzeitig dabei zu tief fischen was mit Selbtbetrug zu tun hat als andersrum

Aber nun gut....es bleibt jedem selber überlassen...nix für ungut


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Servus,
mal rein von der wissenschaftlichen Seite betrachtet:


NeC01 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der *Taucherkrankheit* bei Fischen. (Wo die gelösten Gase im Blut wieder gasförmig werden und dadurch den Fisch schädigen)
> ..
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dekompressionskrankheit
> *
> ist das bei Fischen überhaupt möglich?*


Ja, absolut!
Die ganze Diskussion hier gab´s irgendwann letztes Jahr mal in einem Norwegenforum - da ging´s um das releasen der Tiefseefische. Etwas krasser als hier, aber im Grund das gleiche Problem.
Wer mal einen Lump aus 200m hochgeholt und gekehlt hat, weiß was die "Taucherkrankheit" eigentlich bedeutet: Da sprudelt das Blut nur so in den Gefäßen (was man auch gut an der pickeligen Haut erkennen kann - siehe Bild).
Winzige Gasblasen laufen zusammen zu größeren Blasen - das Prinzip ist dasselbe wie in einer Sprudelflasche (steht ja auch unter Druck). Die größeren Gasblasen verstopfen irgendwann die Gefäße = *Embolie*!

Kammschupper sind dabei extrem empfindlich!
Ich erinnere mich an den Fang von Fahnenbarschen (ca. 10cm lange barschartige Fische) im Mittelmeer in rund 30m Tiefe - nicht mit der Angel, sondern beim Tauchen mit Netzen/ Tüten. Nach dem Fang haben wir sie in der Fangtiefe in einen durchströmten Behälter behälter verfrachtet, den wir am Grund verankerten. Im ersten Jahr haben wir sie über 10 Stunden lang dekomprimiert, d.h. jede Stunde rund 2-3 Meter höher gehängt. Das Ende vom Lied waren 8 tote Fahnenbarsche (von 10 gefangenen), wobei die meisten erst 2-3 Tage später starben. 2 verreckten erst nach einer Woche.
Im Jahr drauf haben wir die Jungs dann eine ganze Woche lang dekomprimiert, d.h. jeden Tag einen Tauchgang um die Fischlein 2-3 Meter höher zu hängen. Mit dieser Prozedur haben es alle einwandfrei überstanden. Sie schwimmen noch heute im Vivarium in Karlsruhe. 

Ihr könnt also so langsam drillen wie ihr wollt... das hilft gar nichts.
Ebenso ist es absolut richtig, dass viele der Fische anschließend eingehen - obwohl sie beim zurücksetzten noch "wirklich gut aussehen".
Fischen auf Kammschupper in großen Tiefen im Winter (im Sommer sind die ja meist nicht so tief), lässt sich eben mit C&R nicht vereinbaren. *Entweder man entnimmt die Fische zum Verzehr, oder man lässt sie in (Winter-) Ruhe!*
Meine Meinung...


Btw. Als Taucher sehe auch ich öfters tote Fische (insbesondere maßige Raubfische). Das liegt in meinen Augen aber eher an C&R generell - die heimischen Raubfische verkraften das halt nicht so gut wie Karpfen. Egal ob im Sommer oder Winter...


----------



## Dennert (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



minden schrieb:


> Und ein besserer Angler will man/ich dadurch auch nicht sein, nur den Gedanken des C&R´s will ich konsequent auch im Winter weiterverfolgen....für mich ist es kein saisonaler Begriff...finde eher das C&R *UND* gleichzeitig dabei zu tief fischen was mit Selbtbetrug zu tun hat als andersrum


 
Ich glaube, hier fängt der Selbstbetrug an. Denn wenn Du im Winter konsequent C+R weiter betreiben willst, dann wäre es besser, Du würdest skifahren und nicht vertikal angeln.
Du schreibst ja selbst, dass Dir die Froschaugen schon auf 9m entgegenkamen. 

Folishfarmer, bei 200m hast Du schon heftige Druckunterschiede. 20bar und 1bar, ich finde, das kann man nicht vergleichen.
Warum das mit dem langsamen Hochpumpen nicht funktioniert, versteh ich nicht. Taucher kommen doch auch so hoch, oder?


----------



## NeC01 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Oh..
jetzt sind wirklich interessante Post dabei...



> Magensack mit einer sehr dünnen Nadel anpieksen, sodass kein Blutgefäß getroffen wird, Luft entweichen lassen. Barsche schwimmen zurück nach unten. Fazit: keine Aussage, weil ich kenen Röntgenblick habe und nicht weiß, ob die Fische wirklich leben.
> 
> Also nächster Versuch: "angepiekste" Barsche zunächst 2 Tage im Fischkasten hältern, dann temperaturtechnisch umgewöhnen und in ein Aquarium zu hause setzen, beobachten. Ergebnis: Barsche fressen, lebten einige Wochen, dann zurück ins Gewässer gesetzt.
> ABER: Als Fazit kann man nicht von erfolgreich sprechen, weil manche Barsche sich nicht vernünftig anpieksen ließen, die Luft nicht entwich usw., die Tiere also verendeten. Einen Prozentsatz kann ich nicht nennen, weil die Menge dafür einfach zu klein war (ca. 20 Fische).


hier würde mich aber interessieren, ob die Fische dann noch schweben können und somit ein Haileben führen. (immer in der Bewegung, damit sie nicht "untergehen" bzw. die Tiefe halten)

Danke für den interessanten Beitrag.


@FoolishFarmer
ob sich deine Erfahrungen wohl bei 10 m auch wiederspielgen. Zumindest bei den kleinen Barschen.
Danke auf für deine Erfahrungen mit der Taucherkrankheit bei den Fischen.. sogar auf dem Bild ist das extrem gut zu erkennen.




> Warum das mit dem langsamen Hochpumpen nicht funktioniert, versteh ich nicht. Taucher kommen doch auch so hoch, oder?


1. Dauer -wie lange man unter Wasser ist.
2. Verwenden solche prof. Taucher nicht normale Luft.. Oft wird hier Helium, o2 und anders vemischt.. siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dekompressionskrankheit

mit normaler Luft, ist das auch für einen Taucher tödlich

----------------
mein erster Ansprechpartner dieses Jahres wird wohl ein Taucher auf dem See sein


----------



## Janbr (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Rein physikalisch gesehen ist bereits ein Auftauchen aus 10 Metern nicht zu verachten. Nimmt man die Temperatur des Fischblutes mal als konst. an, dann verdoppelt sich das Volumen des Gases hier bereits.

Laut dem Henry Gesetz ist die Gasloeslichkeit =  Saettigungkonzentration / partialdruck

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, das bei "gesunden" Fisch aehnlich wie bei Menschen, das Blut nahezu gesaettigt ist mit Gas.

Vereinfach wir weiter und gehen davon aus die Taucherkrankheit durch reinen Stickstoff hervorgerufen wird, so kann man sagen das beim Auftauchen aus 10m (halbierung des Aussendruckes; der bei reinen Stoffen dem Partialdruck entspricht) die Loeslichkeit halbiert wird.

D.h. die haelfte des geloesten Stickstoffes liegt als Blasen vor, die Ihr Volumen nach dem idealen Gasgesetz bei halbierung des Druckes verdoppeln.

Es waere also interessant ob die Fische wirklich an der Trommelsucht sterben oder an der "Taucherkrankheit". 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Ja, deshalb war  ich auch vorsichtig mit dem Begriff "Taucherkrankheit". 
Man muss hier definitiv unterscheiden zwischen Organismen die in einer gewissen Tiefe leben und Organismen die a) mit einer gefüllten Lunge ab- und wieder auftauchen und b) einen längeren Tauchgang unternehmen und dabei mehrfach atmen.
Beim Tauchen besteht die Gefahr der Stickstoffanreicherung im Blutkreislauf - diese Problematik hat der Fisch nicht (der Apnoe-Taucher oder auch ein Wal übrigens auch nicht), da er keinen zusätzlichen Stickstoff aufnimmt. Stickstoffmoleküle sind besonders groß (siehe auch Reifengas), weshalb sie besonders leicht zur größeren Luftbläschen führen. Beim Tauchen macht man daher beim Aufstieg so genannte Dekostops, bei dem man dem Körper Zeit gibt den Stickstoff über die Lunge wieder abzuatmen. Der maßgebliche Faktor für die Dauer eines Tauchgangs ist der Grad der Stickstoffsättigung - dieser steigt mit zunehmender Tiefe rasant an, weshalb ein tauchgang automatisch kürzer wird, je tiefer er ist.
Tatsächlich verwendet man beim extremen Tieftauchen dann auch andere Gasgemische um den Anteil des gefährlichen Stickstoffs und des unter hohem Druck toxischen Sauerstoffs zu vermindern. Dekompressionspausen von mehreren Stunden sind dann auch für Taucher schonmal notwendig... Außerdem taucht man mit verschiedenen Gasgemischen (3-4 Flaschen pro Taucher), aber spätestens ab hier wird die Technik sehr wild und es wird hier den Rahmen sprengen...

Warum ein Mensch dennoch relativ ungefährdet aus 20m Auftauchen kann und ein kleiner Barsch das nicht packt liegt doch wohl auf der Hand?!? Vergleich mal die Größe der Gefäße... |rolleyes
Wo Mikroblasen bei einem Menschen noch so durchflutschen, kann das beim Bärschlein bereits ne tödliche Embolie verursachen.

Die bekannten Walstrandungen und -sterben nach militärischen Sonarübungen rühren übrigens genau daher. Die armen Wale tauchen aus Angst vor dem Schall zu schnell auf... Todesursache sind fast immer Embolien. und da einige Wale besser mit dem Gasaustausch klarkommen als andere, betrifft dies auch i.d.R. nur wenige Walarten.
Schein wie bei den Fischen auch, dass einige Spezies eben empfindlicher sind als andere...


----------



## minden (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Jau da sind doch auch informative Beiträge bei.


Zu dem "schäumenden Blut"...sowas habe ich auch schon bei Fischen gesehen aus entsprechenden Tiefen, sprich eine Art "Schaum vor dem Mund".* Ich könnte mir vorstellen*, dass auch solche Fische, trotz normaler Augen und sonst keiner Anzeichen auf Trommesucht, dieses ebenfalls ein Indiez für die Trommelsucht ist,..halt nur eine andere Art der Ausprägung oder ein anderer Ausprägungszustand...ist nur nicht so offensichtlich wie die großen Augen oder der Magensack.....

@Dennert
Ob nun Winter oder Sommer zu tief gefischt wird..ich denke das macht keinen Unterschied oder? Ja ich habe geschrieben das ich schon Froschaugen gesehen habe von 9m, richtig. Das war bis jetzt 1 Zander bei dem ich das hatte. Ich habe aber ebenfalls geschrieben, dass je tiefer desto höher die wahrscheinlichkeit des "nicht überlebens"...bei 9m ist es def. signifikant unwahrscheinlicher als bei 16m:g

Und wenn man nach deiner These gehen würde, dann müsste ich als C&Rler ja konsequenter Weise ohne Haken oder garnicht mehr angeln....|uhoh: Das ist es aber nicht was ich will, demnach tue ich halt viel, um es vertretbar zu machen, dazu gehört halt auch nur bis zu einer bestimmten Tiefe zu fischen (OT: aber auch Dinge wie ein schneller Drill im Sommer, den Fisch möglichst kurz außerhalb vom Wasser zu haben, teils im Wasser abmache, teils abschütteln lasse, auch mal ohne Widerhaken angeln wenns Sinn macht,...,...,...).

Wie gesagt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden...ich finds aber nicht sinnig und wie gesagt, "Vertikalangeln im Winter" heißt nicht zwingend 15m+ fischen zu müssen,...das Boot steuert man ja schließlich noch selber, nicht die Temperatur oder die Jahreszeit


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

@FoolishFarmer

Deine Ausführung verstehe ich nicht so ganz. 
Hier schreibst Du:


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Beim Tauchen besteht die Gefahr der Stickstoffanreicherung im Blutkreislauf - diese Problematik hat der Fisch nicht (der Apnoe-Taucher oder auch ein Wal übrigens auch nicht), da er keinen zusätzlichen Stickstoff aufnimmt.



Doch später:


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Die bekannten Walstrandungen und -sterben nach militärischen Sonarübungen rühren übrigens genau daher. Die armen Wale tauchen aus Angst vor dem Schall zu schnell auf... Todesursache sind fast immer Embolien. und da einige Wale besser mit dem Gasaustausch klarkommen als andere, betrifft dies auch i.d.R. nur wenige Walarten.



Wieso bilden sich hier beim Auftauchen Sticksffblasen wogegen am Anfang Deines Post beim Tauchgang kein zusätzlicher Stickstoff aufgenommen wurde. Wale und Apnoe Taucher atmen nicht Unterwasser.
Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

@Minden

Deine Einstellung finde ich absolut oK. Würden nur mehr Leute beim C&R so denken.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


Im Grund leider JA. 
Wir reden von zwei unterschiedlichen Krankheiten - das eine ist die eigentlich als Taucherkrankheit bekannte "Stickstoffnarkose" (= Tiefenrausch), das andere ist eine Gasblasen-Embolie durch zu rasche Veränderung der Druckverhältnisse.
Zu schnelles Auftauchen ist für alle Organismen gefährlich, da sich die Blutgase zu rasch ausdehnen (u.v.a. gasförmig werden). Zu langes und tiefes Tauchen hingegen ist nur für die luftatmenden Organismen ein Problem, da Stickstoff in gewissen Tiefen narkotisierend wirkt (Sauerstoff wird hingegen toxisch) und sich auf Dauer im Kreislauf anreichert.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



Dennert schrieb:


> Zeig mir den Angler der zu Hause bleibt, wenn die Fische beißen. Egal wie tief!



Das sind die selben, die auch nicht da angeln wo nur kleine/untermaßige Fische stehen.

Das sind die selben, die auch nicht in der Schonzeit gezielt geschonte Fische beangeln.

Das sind die selben, die auch nicht Zander an den Nestern gezielt beangeln, auch wenn es erlaubt sein sollte.

Das sind die selben, die wenns es gierig beisst auch mal auf Zusatzdrillinge verzichten.

Das sind die selben, die auch mal denken.

Zumindest wenn man C&R betreiben möchte sollte man schon mal drüber nachdenken ob es Sinn macht wenn der Fisch hinterher dann elendig verreckt. Wenn man den Fisch entnehmen möchte ist das anders...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



AWU13 schrieb:


> Also abschlagen und mit dem restlichen Müll mit Heim nehmen?
> #hDas ist keine Provokation, vielleicht ein Denkanstoß...
> ...find ich gut, solche Angler zu finden, die sich Gedanken machen!!!:m
> @Bassey
> ...


 



Aaah, ich glaube ich hab das Heftchen noch hier irgendwo rumliegen. :q Mal schauen ob ich es finde 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Meister (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

|good: Schleien Stefan. Damit ist doch alles gesagt. Ich bin voll deiner Meinung


----------



## Dennert (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



minden schrieb:


> @Dennert
> Ob nun Winter oder Sommer zu tief gefischt wird..ich denke das macht keinen Unterschied oder? Ja ich habe geschrieben das ich schon Froschaugen gesehen habe von 9m, richtig. Das war bis jetzt 1 Zander bei dem ich das hatte. Ich habe aber ebenfalls geschrieben, dass je tiefer desto höher die wahrscheinlichkeit des "nicht überlebens"...bei 9m ist es def. signifikant unwahrscheinlicher als bei 16m:g
> 
> Und wenn man nach deiner These gehen würde, dann müsste ich als C&Rler ja konsequenter Weise ohne Haken oder garnicht mehr angeln....|uhoh: Das ist es aber nicht was ich will, demnach tue ich halt viel, um es vertretbar zu machen, dazu gehört halt auch nur bis zu einer bestimmten Tiefe zu fischen (OT: aber auch Dinge wie ein schneller Drill im Sommer, den Fisch möglichst kurz außerhalb vom Wasser zu haben, teils im Wasser abmache, teils abschütteln lasse, auch mal ohne Widerhaken angeln wenns Sinn macht,...,...,...).
> ...


 
Minden, ich verstehe, was Du meinst. Es ist doch gut, wenn Du Dir Gedanken machst #6
Aber vergiß mal bitte, dass C+R und Vertikalangeln irgendwas gemeinsam haben, das funktioniert nicht zusammen.
Dafür habe ich schon genug gesehen, sei es auf 8m oder 16m.

Am lustigsten sind immer die Bilder von den Booten, die in Holland auf 20m stehen und nen fetten C+R Aufkleber an der Bordwand haben. Echt geil die Leute |supergri


----------



## minden (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Na denn

Ja solche Leute mit netten Aufklebern habe ich auch schon oft gesehen, da könnt ich immer :v


Naja, aber grundsätzlich zu sagen Vertikalangeln und C&R passt nicht zusammen verstehe ich nicht....|kopfkrat 
Man kann selbst auf 1-2m Vertikalangeln, da ist der Drill besonders kurz was ja nicht wirklich schlecht ist. Und bis 8m sehe ich wirklich *keine* Probleme bzw. *keinerlei Konflikte zum C&R*....klar kann es mal vorkommen, aber es ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich,...da kann auch nen Wurfzander zu tief inhalliert haben oder nen Hecht nen Jerk zu brutal drin haben, passiert auch...hat aber nichts mit einem Konflikt zum Thema C&R zu tun meiner Meinung nach. Wie gesagt, sonst müsse man das Angeln einstellen

Aber gut..ich denke da haben wir einfach unterschiedliche Meinungen und damit *sind wir auch grad irgendwie n bischl OT|wavey:*


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Gloin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Gutes Thema hier, schön dass es noch einige Leute gibt die sich Gedanken machen!
thx@FoolishFarmer, gute Zusammenfassung/Erklärung von Phänomenen, die gerne mal verwechselt werden.
@Minden&Co
Gut dass sich hier mal Leute aus der C&R-Fraktion zu Wort melden, die das ganze auch weiter als bis zum Foto denken. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viele releaste Fische verenden, weil...

1)falsch in die Kiemen gegriffen wurde,
2)zu lange bei Hitze/Kälte außerhalb des Wassers fotografiert wurde,
3)zu lange am spaßigen UL-Tackle gedrillt wurde,
4)der (evtl. kapitale) Fisch falsch gehalten wurde
5)unschöne Operationen zum Enthaken durchgeführt wurden
6)die Schleimhaut stark geschädigt wurde
7)und eben aus zu großer Tiefe gefangen wurde
#q#q#q

Klar staunt man manchmal, was so ein Fisch alles überlebt, aber ich schätze die Fälle von Fischen, die scheinbar munter davonschwimmen und dann unbemerkt verenden ist deutlich größer.
Meine Konsequenz:
Wenn ich Zweifel habe, ob mein maßiger Fisch das Releasen gut übersteht=>ab in die Pfanne!
Und da das immer wieder vorkommt lande ich automatisch bei einer selektiven Entnahme. Und wenn ich dann irgendwann auch mal einen Kapitalen abschlagen muss, werde ich das schweren Herzens machen. Fände ich respektvoller als ihn aus Prinzip zu releasen und verenden zu lassen.


----------



## Gloin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Nachtrag: Wer also konsequent C&R betreiben möchte, sollte 

"aber auch Dinge wie ein schneller Drill im Sommer, den Fisch möglichst kurz außerhalb vom Wasser zu haben, teils im Wasser abmache, teils abschütteln lasse, auch mal ohne Widerhaken angeln wenns Sinn macht" (Minden, 2010)

und das möglichst gründlich und gut. Schade, dass da einige sog. Profis nicht gerade vorbildlich handeln, vllt. auch gerade weil sie Profis sind und unter einem gewissen Druck stehen.

@Dennert: Ja, ich gebe mir auch größte Mühe so zu handeln, wenn keiner zuschaut...Stichwort "Gewissen"!


----------



## daci7 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist außer dem größenunterschied zwischen barsch und mensch auch die zeit die das lebewesen in der entsprechenden tiefe verbringt und somit die menge an den verschiedenen gasen extrem unterschiedlich.

zusätzlich kann man schlecht wissen aus welcher tiefe der fisch kam um dann auf 10 metern zu beißen.
wenn der fisch aus nem 15 meter loch für ne fresstour auf 10 meter aufsteigt so steigt er von 2,5bar auf 2bar (also ein druckabfall um 20%, der vl nicht so schlimm ist.) wenn der fisch nun von nem angler gefangen wird und an die oberfläche geholt wird sinds nurnoch 1bar, also ein druckabfall von 60%.
wenn man nun das ganze auf die gasgefüllte schwimmblase bezieht sieht man, dass die letzten 10 meter oft entscheident sind.
das volumen der schwimmblase dehnt sich prozentual aus, aso die große schwimmblase eines meterzanders fasst sagen wir mal auf 30m ca 0,3l. dieser fisch kann (relativ) problemlos die 10 meter auf 20 meter aufsteigen, da sich das volumen nur auf 0,4l erhöht. bei einem aufstieg auf 10 meter hat sich das volumen nun schon auf 0,6l erhöht und bei einem aufstieg an die oberfläche werden aus den ehemals 0,3 Litern dann 1,2l, was für den fisch wahrscheinlich den tod bedeutet.

nur mal um klarzustellen, dass alle angaben von 10, 12, 13 oder was weiß ich wievielen metern tiefe seeeehr schwer zu begründen und zu vertreten sind.
ich bin der meinung, dass so tief stehende fische, wenn sie denn gefangen werden, in die pfanne gehören.

man muss doch auch nicht mit allen mitteln versuchen IMMER zu releasen oder? 
als nächstes kommen noch leute die die fische dann in nem pva-sack mit steinen schnell wieder auf tiefe bringen -.-'

und das gilt nicht nur für die vertikalangler  die haben nur öfter die möglichkeit in den tiefen zu fischen.

bis denn, denn

edit:


Gloin schrieb:


> Schade, dass da einige sog. Profis nicht gerade vorbildlich handeln, vllt. auch gerade weil sie Profis sind und unter einem gewissen Druck stehen.



gutes stichwort!
das sieht man doch in so vielen bereichen...
beim fußball reden alle von 'fairplay' und treten dann nach, bei sängern reden alle von den tollsten stimmen und es gibt playback, bei promis reden alle von natürlicher schönheit und es wird munter operiert und bei anglern reden alle von schonendem umgang und es wird geschlampt 

das gilt natürlich nicht für alle, aber viele die einen gewissen ruf haben versuchen diesen auch zu verteidigen und dabei vergsst man schonmal woraufs ankommt ...


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



Dennert schrieb:


> Am lustigsten sind immer die Bilder von den Booten, die in Holland auf 20m stehen und nen fetten C+R Aufkleber an der Bordwand haben. Echt geil die Leute |supergri



Da bin ich aber froh das hier bei uns die tiefste Stelle im See bei knapp 7 Meter liegt und ich ohne Angsdrilling angele #6
Und die Maas , zumindest hier bei uns ,  hat nicht mehr als 6 Meter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minden (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

Ach ja und hier nochmal einen Artikel den ich im Netz grade wiedergefunden habe:

http://www.vertikalangeln.com/Trommelsucht.htm

Dort unter Vertikalangeln – Teil 2 im Link...


----------



## daci7 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*



minden schrieb:


> Ach ja und hier nochmal einen Artikel den ich im Netz grade wiedergefunden habe:
> 
> http://www.vertikalangeln.com/Trommelsucht.htm
> 
> Dort unter Vertikalangeln – Teil 2 im Link...



|good:

so siehts aus.


----------



## perikles (11. November 2011)

*AW: Druckausgleich bei Zander, Barsch...*

hier endlich mal wissenschaftliches zum thema trommelsuch bei fischen

http://www.springerlink.com/content/u47041h94h50746k/fulltext.pdf


----------



## Raven87 (30. April 2020)

Sorry für das auskramen des Threads, habe mich gerade mit dem Thema beschäftigt und würde vorschlagen, dass man das Thema irgendwo anpinnt. Sodass jeder darüber stolpert!? Die Problematik war mir in diesem Maße auch nicht bewusst, obwohl ich selbst tauche. Ich hatte gedacht, dass die Anpassung bei Fischen sehr schnell geschehen kann, weil sie eben keine Lunge haben. Wie wir nun wissen ein Trugschluss!
Das Wissen wird jetzt dazu führen, dass ich nicht in großen Tiefen angeln werde, wenn ich den Fisch nicht verwerten will. Alles andere wäre nicht waidgerecht!


----------



## Nuesse (30. April 2020)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Sorry für das auskramen des Threads, habe mich gerade mit dem Thema beschäftigt und würde vorschlagen, dass man das Thema irgendwo anpinnt, dass jeder darüber stolpert!? War mir in diesem Maße auch nicht bewusst und wird jetzt dazu führen, dass ich nicht in großen Tiefen angeln werde, wenn ich den Fisch nicht verwerten will. Alles andere wäre nicht waidgerecht!


Nobler Gedanke ,aber was machst Du mit untermassigen Fischen die Du aus grosser Tiefe hochpumpst .
In eine Dekompressionskammer stecken ?


----------



## świetlik (30. April 2020)

Ich finde sehr gute Grundgedanke. 
Einfach nachhaltig angeln und dem unter massigen  Fischen Chance geben zu wachsen.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2020)

Unter den Bergsteigern gilt mehr der als "echter Hundling", der bei unguten Bedingungen abbricht, als der, der den Gipfel auf Teufel komm raus macht. Da kann man etwas lernen!


----------



## Raven87 (1. Mai 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Nobler Gedanke ,aber was machst Du mit untermassigen Fischen die Du aus grosser Tiefe hochpumpst .
> In eine Dekompressionskammer stecken ?



Nein, ich bete 5 Ave Maria...
Im Zweifel verwerte ich diesen Fisch auch, anstatt ihm einen qualvollen tot leiden zu lassen. Eben waidgerecht. Deine Frage kann man für diverse Szenarien stellen. Was machst du mit einem untermassigem Fisch, dem der Schwanz fehlt oder der Unterkiefer?

Aber dieses tiefe Angeln sollte man tatsächlich grundsätzlich überdenken!


----------



## Nuesse (1. Mai 2020)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Was machst du mit einem untermassigem Fisch, dem der Schwanz fehlt oder der Unterkiefer?


Hatte ich so noch nicht ,wahrscheinlich töten und einbuddeln .


----------



## świetlik (1. Mai 2020)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Aber dieses tiefe Angeln sollte man tatsächlich grundsätzlich überdenken!


Das ist auch meine Gedanke.  Wasser gibt genug.


----------

